# Other Sites/Forums



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

I love CMF.

Problem is - I stay home so I don't overspend, and since I am OCD about investing... sometimes I've read everything on CMF, but I'm not done reading about finance yet.

RedFlagDeals finance is garbage. I don't like it.
Stocktwits is just nonsense.

Are there any other sites I can go to when traffic is low on CMF?


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.financialwebring.org/forum/index.php


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

That would depend on your interests. In my non-work life I have several diverse interests and there are forums for all of them. They all keep me busy enough. Perhaps spend some time surfing for more forums and email lists related to your areas of interest?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

I have limited time to spend on the Internet and find CMF the best "bag for the buck".
FWR is better in terms of pure financial/investing focus, however, the volume is too high for me (hundreds of messages a day) and I can't keep up.
So I use it for searching/research, mostly.
The archives are great, going back 7 - 8 years I believe.
It's sometimes interesting to read what people were talking about back then, predicting, forecasting, etc.

I agree RFD has too much garbage, noise to be effective - very high volume as well.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you ignore the water cooler threads at FWR, it is a quick read. Not much newbie content. Good references too: finiki and indivdual members primers. Norm Rothery and James Hymas are also regular contributors.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you everyone.

FWR seems decent.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey kaejs,people might or might not do this but if im studying a sector or a stock ill cruse forums that have real people talking about business side of things.

Example:ill go to a truckers forum and read up on owner operators and see what they say about driving truck for walmart,fed-ex ground,ups.These guy will talk about the good the bad and the ugly.You can get a feel whats happening if you frequent alot what loads they carry,union issues,whos paying what for different loads and what there hauling,age of drivers ect ect...step into the shoes of a guy who is actually working for a company your intrested in owning shares(kinda peter lynchish)

Samething with the beauty sector,ill cruse womens forums seeing what women are talking about regarding revelon make-up ect ect.

Tie your research with forums.Thats how i like to study,if nothing else you learn other stuff.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

donald,

that's actually very smart. Kudos.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Imagine if you had a position in dispacth @ fdx,you could see everything a month ahead,i-phone orders,what stores are doing,could findout about raw materials being shipped,you could cross refrence from yrs back on a company and findout differences.shipping trends.

Because the transports are the first to lift,you might be able to get a feel.Fred smith probably knows more about the economy than ben b.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

You got that UPS Dean Martin jingle playing in my head now lol


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

women are not wearing revelon [sic] makeup


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

yup transports are among the 1st to thrive but why re-invent the wheel

the baltic dry will float long before truckers roll.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

donald said:


> ill cruse womens forums seeing what women are talking about regarding revelon make-up


Methinks you'll see/hear a lot more than that


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL i cruze all over the net(its actually abit of a problem)is revelon crap?i was just using that as a example.


----------



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

That´s a really truth it depends on your interests. Many people finding usually financial forums. On the other hand, I also need more general forums. What is the best general forum in Canada or US for you?


----------

